# Tom and Jerry live action movie



## Veho (Nov 17, 2020)

Because what the world really needed was one more live action adaptation of an old animated favourite, someone made a Tom and Jerry live action / animated thing, and it looks like this: 


​


Probably riding on the coattails of Detective Pikachu and Sonic the Hedgehog.  

At least Tom and Jerry don't talk in this one. 

Should have made them more fuzzy though. They look neither here nor there. Creepy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

Veho said:


> Because what the world really needed was one more live action adaptation of an old animated favourite,


Thank you.


Why in Gods Name must always playing REAL HUMANS in such unnecessary Movies ?? Another Childhood Memory destroyed....

Awful !


----------



## Chary (Nov 17, 2020)

Tom and Jerry are funny because they're in an animated world--it's probably why they're not trying to get away with making them more realistic, too. It's uncanny valley, and not in the quirky Roger Rabbit way. It just doesn't look cohesive, and the animation looks cheap.


----------



## USUKDecks (Nov 17, 2020)

Ok I love Chloe Grace....

BUT THIS IS STUUUUUUPID and I hope it massively fails.

Keep in mind, that I think T&J is one of the greatest cartoons of ALL time
and probably my all time favorite! .... The UNcut UNedited Original classic ones!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 17, 2020)

What the fuck was that?? Tell me that's not real  

Normally cartoon to movie adaptations go like.... Kinda normal episode, chuck in songs to flesh it out for over an hour. This replaces songs with a crappy human problem side story??

I can't bear it..... Obviously its for kids but.... No!!! I'll bet all the "violence" is rehashed from the cartoons also..... Then focus will turn to the humans having a happy ending with T&J the side attraction.

Hollywood..... Just give up man!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 17, 2020)

Freaking Smurfs all over again!


----------



## USUKDecks (Nov 17, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> What the fuck was that?? Tell me that's not real
> 
> Normally cartoon to movie adaptations go like.... Kinda normal episode, chuck in songs to flesh it out for over an hour. This replaces songs with a crappy human problem side story??
> 
> ...



I agree with ALMOST everything except the rehashed "violence" part.  Because you see my friend, I don't know if you're aware, but the actual classic violence .. has been and IS being systematically removed for the "tender" generations!

Yepp, a lot of that crazy stuff has been either edited or just cut out because these touchy feely softie generations
apparently can't deal with it.  It's sad and pathetic.


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 17, 2020)

Well that was really bad. Should have been just animated if violence was a concern.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2020)

In this trailer alone, Tom gets hit by a bus, dropped off a building, electrocuted, and brained with an iron, on top of the usual merry slapstick. If you're worried about violence, don't be, it ain't going nowhere.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 18, 2020)

CGI tom and jerry with human version.... Similar to Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Space Jam etc... Hmmm,,,,,


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2020)

Didn't watch the video because yeah.

If they decided to do the overly dramatic black lady (just learned apparently she was called mammy two shoes, who knew) with all the petticoats then I would be in.
If not then yeah another pointless live action-cgi monstrosity nostalgia cash in.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 18, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> If not then yeah another pointless live action-cgi monstrosity nostalgia cash in.


Yeah it's that


----------



## EpicGamer256893 (Nov 20, 2020)

looks awful


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 17, 2020)

Release date was changed into...

*February 26, 2021*

https://variety.com/2020/film/news/warner-bros-mortal-kombat-tom-jerry-release-dates-1234842476/

Meanwhile...

release date for MORTAL KOMBAT was *April 16, 2021* right now.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 17, 2020)

I disliked t he style of drawing fo Tom and Jerry. I loved Tom and Jerry's classic arts version I 1980's and humans in it ? NONSENSE! I got a feel that it is going to be failed miserable. SKIP!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 10, 2021)

Next trailer! This time including SPIKE the dog and others.



I will waiting!


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh no it looks bad, just too clinical, give this a miss I think


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2021)

Loved my childhood cartoon of Tom and Jerry. I hate two things about this: Live human and disliked cartoon style drawing of modern time. I skip it. I will always watching my favorite cartoon style classics of 1980's and ignored this one.


----------

